# Gallowpole party! :)



## Onlius (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey there!

I`m playing D&D for about 6-7 years now and I played throughout most  of 2nd,3rd and 3.5 edition.At the moment along with my friends I`m  playing 4th edition.

After all these years this is actually the first story that i decided to  put on paper.I have send the mail with that same story to all my  friends and they said I should post it someplace so i decided to come  here and do just that.

I would really like your opinion what you think about the story.Story is  based on true events that occurred during our session.Hope you`ll like  it! 

Here we go...

*My  first dragonhide boots!*​      “Just one more spell. Just  one ore spell. Just one more spell” – was the only thing crossing his  mind while he was casting his well-know spell with twirling flames that  will engulf entire giant ooze in front of him. What Mojo Jojo couldn’t  know was that spell of that sort can be very dangerous, not to him of  course, he was at safe distance, but for everybody else standing nearby  the giant ooze.
       With the last flicker of the flame ooze exploded into the  millions of tiny bits splashing all around area where it was, and in the  same process splashed across Mojo`s two (out of five) companions and  toss them to the ground with eyes firmly closed. 
       “I`d say, say again, I`d say…that`ll be one more kill for me,  mighty Mojo Jojo…wielder of the famous FLAMES OF FEGETOS!” – Mojo was  stating happily while pulling out his small book to set a notch for the  kill.
       Of course, many brave adventurers were keeping notches of their  kills, although most of them used weapons or shield for that kind of  marking, but no, Mojo had his small book with red covers, claiming that  covers were made out of the human skin. Actually entire group of  adventurers knew that same kind of book you can buy at local market for  couple of silver coins.
       While other three were looking at the fallen companions without  hint of an idea how to approach the problem, Mojo put his book aside and  stepped above the body of the fallen companion. Everything would be  fine except, the small detail…this fallen companion was dragonborn  paladin, a very proud man, with scales instead of skin. 
        Mojo`s eyes was talking for themselves. Sudden idea overcomes  Mojo and without noticing he pulled his kitchen knife and held it firm  in his hand.
       “Now…let’s see, you, ranger, wouldn’t you like to have dragonhide  armor?” – Mojo asked while he was still looking at the fallen  companion.
        Everyone’s gaze now shifted from the body of the fallen friend  to set on the face of Mojo, who was still looking at the dragonborn.
        Silence lasted for a few moments and then ranger finally broke  it with question – “What?!”
       “Oh, come on, like you never wanted dragonhide armor. Don’t you  pretend now…I know you need it. And of course, I could use dragonhide  boots!” – Mojo was saying.
        “Ermmm….what are you talking about?” – Another friend from the  company asked.
        “Ok, ok, ok…I see where is this going!” – Mojo now moving a bit  closer to inspect the dead body – “Check this…if we cut him from here to  here…” – Mojo was pointing with his hand over the one side of the ribs  to the other – “…then we can avoid stitching, and it might appear to be  made out of one piece!”
        Puzzled with Mojo`s idea adventurers started laughing, all of  them thinking it’s quite funny joke. Mojo didn’t think of it as a joke  at all. Reflection in his dark eyes was proving his seriousness.
       “You really think to skin dragonborn?” – Asked one of the puzzled  adventurers.
        “I want my bragonhide boots!” – Mojo was stating firmly.
        “You know…there is a quite interesting story about that. When I  was younger I was poor. Even the rats in my house had better meal then  me. Not to mention clothing. Of course, rats didn’t wear boots,  especially dragonhide boots…” – emphasizing the word dragonhide – “…but  I…ermm, what was I saying…” – Mojo stoped and turn his back on the  companions while contemplating the story.
        “Ah,yes…” – he remembered turning around swiftly toward  companions – “…you see I was barefooted entire mine child...HEY, WHAT  THE HELL ARE YOU DOIN?!” – He yelled at drow.
        While Mojo was reciting his, actually not so interesting story,  drow took opportunity and slipped resurrection potion down the throat of  his fallen companions and now both were back alive including the  dragonborn.
        Dragonborn opened his eyes and saw Mojo standing above him with  agitated look on his face.
       “You know…” – said Mojo looking at the drow – “…you own me a pair  of dragonhide boots!”


----------



## Onlius (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you!

Since we are playing once a week and this kind situations are common in our adventures then I`ll post some more stories about Gallowpole Party!


----------

